# On Farm Show With Gonzo! :)



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

..Bump.. ..?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats! sounds like a big success  Is Gonzo your horse?


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Gonzo (the pony in my avvie) is a pony I ride at my barn, he's not mine but he thinks he is!  He's really amazing but you have to be right for him and we're a perfect match. . so I get to ride him all the time but I'm growing out of him!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

yay nellie!!! great job!!! have fun at camp!  <3


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like you two had a great time!


----------

